# Sat nav that works in cyprus



## sedgee24

Hello all,
 I have been looking for a sat nav for when we come over to cyprus next week, we want to have a good look aroud the island as we are hoping to move over in march 2011. All the sat navs i've looked at don't seem to have map routes of cyprus.

Does any one know if there is a sat nav that has maps routes of cyprus and if so where i can get one from?

Thanks......


----------



## Veronica

sedgee24 said:


> Hello all,
> I have been looking for a sat nav for when we come over to cyprus next week, we want to have a good look aroud the island as we are hoping to move over in march 2011. All the sat navs i've looked at don't seem to have map routes of cyprus.
> 
> Does any one know if there is a sat nav that has maps routes of cyprus and if so where i can get one from?
> 
> Thanks......



Garmin have sat nav maps for Cyprus.


----------



## avington

*Spy Space*



sedgee24 said:


> Hello all,
> I have been looking for a sat nav for when we come over to cyprus next week, we want to have a good look aroud the island as we are hoping to move over in march 2011. All the sat navs i've looked at don't seem to have map routes of cyprus.
> 
> Does any one know if there is a sat nav that has maps routes of cyprus and if so where i can get one from?
> 
> Thanks......


As of yet no European Sat Nav works here in Cyprus. I don't know about the US Version but as far as I know "spy space" eye in the sky is yet to point at Cyprus. The closes med island that has sat nav is Malta


----------



## Veronica

We have definitely had clients over who used sat nav so it is available. I don't know which one they had though.
Also there was a guy in the Super home centre recently selling Sat Nav.
The problem is he told us that it won't take you around the outlying villages, only to the village centres.
It has the streets etc in the larger towns though.


----------



## MrB

Veronica said:


> We have definitely had clients over who used sat nav so it is available. I don't know which one they had though.
> Also there was a guy in the Super home centre recently selling Sat Nav.
> The problem is he told us that it won't take you around the outlying villages, only to the village centres.
> It has the streets etc in the larger towns though.


Yes. It's very strange that SATNAV is not used in Cyprus. The satellites are an international network, that certainly cover Cyprus with their signals. So there are no technical restrictions on receiving the signals. I wonder whether it is all about the military issues between north and south Cyprus (apologies for the terminology , and that the government prohibits its development.

If not, surely this is a good business opportunity for someone, especially in cars: the hilly billy's certainly need them


----------



## Mycroft

MrB said:


> Yes. It's very strange that SATNAV is not used in Cyprus. The satellites are an international network, that certainly cover Cyprus with their signals. So there are no technical restrictions on receiving the signals. I wonder whether it is all about the military issues between north and south Cyprus (apologies for the terminology , and that the government prohibits its development.
> 
> If not, surely this is a good business opportunity for someone, especially in cars: the hilly billy's certainly need them


We have a Gramin Navi sat nav bought in Nicosia Public a few month ago. It is sort of OK in towns, but there is a lot of the island missing. Most of the motorways are on it, but the roads off may be missing. The main roads to the mountains are also in, but again very few smaller roads. It also has a problem with actually recognising places, for example the ask for the Acropolis district of Nicosia and the first choice is Athens ( not sure how it expects you to get across the water! ) Apart from the lack of mapping the other problem is that there is a lack of unique street names in all the towns in Cyprus, so you do need post codes even then it can be an adventure. Hopefully things may improve


----------



## sedgee24

I have visited my local Halfords and spoke to a garmin sales rep where he said none of there sat navs cover cyprus the closest would be greece!! I might just manage with good old map reading this time and then look to see if i can get one when i move out to cyprus next year.

May be when they are widely available i could go into business selling them HA!!!

Thanks to you all for your fed back.


----------



## Mycroft

sedgee24 said:


> I have visited my local Halfords and spoke to a garmin sales rep where he said none of there sat navs cover cyprus the closest would be greece!! I might just manage with good old map reading this time and then look to see if i can get one when i move out to cyprus next year.
> 
> May be when they are widely available i could go into business selling them HA!!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your fed back.


Please tell that that sales rep that Garmin DO cover Cyprus, as I stated above, just not very well.!!


----------



## Veronica

Mycroft said:


> Please tell that that sales rep that Garmin DO cover Cyprus, as I stated above, just not very well.!!


Ditto. As I said Garmin DO have maps of Cyprus


----------



## totorama

Take a look at this site - Free GPS Cyprus Maps - Map of Cyprus for Garmin - CyMps I managed to download (free) maps for my Garmin Oregon a few weeks ago. I will be on the island in a few weeks time to try it out.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Take a look at this site - Free GPS Cyprus Maps - Map of Cyprus for Garmin - CyMps I managed to download (free) maps for my Garmin Oregon a few weeks ago. I will be on the island in a few weeks time to try it out.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Terry,

Thats great, I will go into it and see if I can download the maps into my GPS. 
I am waiting for you to get here to show me how on Earth to get co-ordinates so that I can put out a cache. I am a bit of dunce with techical stuff. 
I found two more caches today


----------



## Veronica

OMG that looks far too complicated for me Terry

Another job for you when you are here


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> OMG that looks far too complicated for me Terry
> 
> Another job for you when you are here


Ha.ha. Piece of cake (when you know how).. 

BTW here's a good map of the island.. Just keep zooming in on any part of the world. It has it down to street level.


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Ha.ha. Piece of cake (when you know how)..
> 
> BTW here's a good map of the island.. Just keep zooming in on any part of the world. It has it down to street level.


Thats easy for you to say cos you know how.


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> Thats easy for you to say cos you know how.


Oops.. forgot the link OpenStreetMap


----------



## sedgee24

totorama said:


> Take a look at this site - Free GPS Cyprus Maps - Map of Cyprus for Garmin - CyMps I managed to download (free) maps for my Garmin Oregon a few weeks ago. I will be on the island in a few weeks time to try it out.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks for that i will have a look and see how i get on..

Regards


----------



## george_ts

The Most Complete Street maps for Greece and Cyprus comes from MLS
it is a company based in Thessaloniki and specialized on the greek/cypriot market.
their devices are called MLS Destinator 
have a look at e-shop cyprus (the greek eshop is little cheaper but oh well have to live with that) search on their site for MLS Destinator and will show you the results


----------



## sedgee24

george_ts said:


> The Most Complete Street maps for Greece and Cyprus comes from MLS
> it is a company based in Thessaloniki and specialized on the greek/cypriot market.
> their devices are called MLS Destinator
> have a look at e-shop cyprus (the greek eshop is little cheaper but oh well have to live with that) search on their site for MLS Destinator and will show you the results


I have just been on the e-shop which at first i struggled to read until i saw the icon to change the language Ha!.They have a couple of sat navs that are not badly priced and they cover 15 cypriot cities which is good.

Thanks for your info


----------



## george_ts

sedgee24 said:


> I have just been on the e-shop which at first i struggled to read until i saw the icon to change the language Ha!.They have a couple of sat navs that are not badly priced and they cover 15 cypriot cities which is good.
> 
> Thanks for your info


Glad i could help, 

in general just so you know this shop is the cheapest in cyprus of course still not the prices as in mainland europe but compare to the other shops in CY it is an discounter


----------



## Veronica

george_ts said:


> Glad i could help,
> 
> in general just so you know this shop is the cheapest in cyprus of course still not the prices as in mainland europe but compare to the other shops in CY it is an discounter


Why does it give prices in US dollars?


----------



## george_ts

Veronica said:


> Why does it give prices in US dollars?


strange not sure but maybe you went to the wrong site ?


----------



## shaheen

This is a wonderful opinion. The things mentioned are unanimous and needs to be appreciated by everyone.
================
shaheen


----------

